# Pre mixed HGH



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Has anyone used pre mixed Somatropin HGH by Houston? It is 10 x 10iu. Just wondering if anyone rates it and how should it be stored being pre mixed?

Due to being pre mixed do they need to be refrigerated constantly?

Is there any other advise for pre mixed HGH?

Any advise would be much appreciated!

(hope I am allowed to name brands)


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

jimbo1436114513 said:


> Has anyone used pre mixed Somatropin HGH by Houston? It is 10 x 10iu. Just wondering if anyone rates it and how should it be stored being pre mixed?
> 
> Due to being pre mixed do they need to be refrigerated constantly?
> 
> ...


 Firstly I don't have any experience with pre mixed HGH.

I would suggest keeping the stuff you plan to use for the week in the fridge, HGH/peptides are best kept at a low temperature, and freeze the other mixed stuff. This you can then "defrost" as and when you need. This is what I do with my HCG. With my Ansomone, I mix enough for the week and refrigerate it. The other powder based HGH I put in the freezer and take out as and when I need it.

Sorry I cant be more specific about the Houston HGH you have, but I can help with the storage issues.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Simon 88 said:


> Firstly I don't have any experience with pre mixed HGH.
> 
> I would suggest keeping the stuff you plan to use for the week in the fridge, HGH/peptides are best kept at a low temperature, and freeze the other mixed stuff. This you can then "defrost" as and when you need. This is what I do with my HCG. With my Ansomone, I mix enough for the week and refrigerate it. The other powder based HGH I put in the freezer and take out as and when I need it.
> 
> Sorry I cant be more specific about the Houston HGH you have, but I can help with the storage issues.


 that would be a good protocol for something like HCG that isn't as fragile as genuine GH......

you don't freeze GH be that mixed or unmixed the Amino is far to fragile and no point after GH is created is it frozen by anyone.....

Premixed Gh in general has a added compound to prolong degradation, keeping in the fridge is the most sensible and logical way to store it but you can with some pre-mixed GH brands keep it in a cool dry place out of direct sunlight and it will be fine

you don't need to treat it or use it any different to powdered GH


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> that would be a good protocol for something like HCG that isn't as fragile as genuine GH......
> 
> you don't freeze GH be that mixed or unmixed the Amino is far to fragile and no point after GH is created is it frozen by anyone.....
> 
> ...


 Thanks for this.

So putting powdered HGH in the freezer is the wrong thing to do, and I should in fact be refrigerating it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes that is true, you can freeze peptides but GH is far to fragile


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> yes that is true, you can freeze peptides but GH is far to fragile


 Now I am worried. I recently put 400iu's Ansomone in my freezer, within a month or so. Will it be totally ruined? Should I take it out immediately and refrigerate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well i wouldn't freeze GH i would store it in the fridge


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> well i wouldn't freeze GH i would store it in the fridge


 noted, will take it out and put straight in fridge. Thanks for tip. Wont be freezing it again.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> that would be a good protocol for something like HCG that isn't as fragile as genuine GH......
> 
> you don't freeze GH be that mixed or unmixed the Amino is far to fragile and no point after GH is created is it frozen by anyone.....
> 
> ...


 Have you ever heard of Houston HGH?

thanks for your reply


----------

